# Dauerhaft geringe FPS in WoW



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ihr.

Nachdem ich im offiziellen Forum keine Lösung fand, probier ich es mal hier.

Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.
Ich hab bereits fast das gesamte Internet durch, aber hab bis jetzt noch keine Lösung finden können.

Problem liegt darin, dass ich dauerhaft 20-30 FPS in SW und 5-15 FPS in 25er Raids hab.

System:

Phenom II X6 1090T 3,3GHz
8 GB 1333 RAM
GTX 560 Ti
Win 7 Home Professional 64 bit
OS läuft auf einer SSD-Platte, WoW auf einer "normalen"
24" + 22" Monitor
Grafik komplett auf ultra 1920 x 1200 wide auf dem 24"

Windows wurde neu aufgespielt, alle Treiber aktualisiert und nur WoW als komplette Neuinstallation draufgehaun. Addons sind keine drauf/an und das Problem besteht immer, egal ob die Grafik auf Low oder Ultra steht (V-Sync immer Aus) bzw Fullscreen oder Window-Mode (1920 x 1200 wide).

Seit Patch 4.1 hab ich in SW mittlerweile nur noch 20 FPS und im Raid gerade mal 5-10...

MfG


----------



## Zukane (4. Mai 2011)

Schonmal in WoW DirectX 11 ausprobiert? 

Das soll viel emhr Leistung bringen.

Außerdem mal ohen Addons probieren.


----------



## Contemptio (4. Mai 2011)

Is der Rechner neu?
Hat dein mainboard vlt. auch so ne onboard schrott graka und du hast den Monitor-Stecker ausversehen da rein gesteckt?^^

Is mir nämlich schonmal passiert xD


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Directx 11 ist an.
Onboard Grafik hab ich nicht.

Und gestest wurden auch schon alle Grafikmodi mit und ohne Addons.


----------



## McGorbo (4. Mai 2011)

Gibt es diese Probleme auch in anderen Spielen?

Wenn ja, scheint irgentwas defekt zu sein.


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Nur in WoW.
Crysis 2 z.B. läuft auf max Grafik mit 150+


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Mai 2011)

McGorbo schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Probleme auch in anderen Spielen?
> 
> Wenn ja, scheint irgentwas defekt zu sein.



falsch, wenn "iwas" defekt wäre würde das in 99,9% der Fälle keine FPS-Einbrüche, sondern vielmehr Bildfehler, unerwartetes Herunterfahren, oder gar nicht erst einschalten-lassen verursachen.

Da das Problem erst nach dem patch aufgetreten ist schließe ich auf fehlerhafte Software, oder falsch eingestellte Software.
Sämtliche Energiesparmodi aus? Probier mal aus AntiAliasing auszustellen, nur probewiese normalerweise ist die GTX560 stark genug.


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Da das Problem erst nach dem patch aufgetreten ist schließe ich auf fehlerhafte Software, oder falsch eingestellte Software.
> Sämtliche Energiesparmodi aus? Probier mal aus AntiAliasing auszustellen, nur probewiese normalerweise ist die GTX560 stark genug.



Problem bestand auch schon vor dem Patch!

Energiesparmode steht komplett auf Höchstleistung.

AntiAliasing aus bringt 2 FPS


----------



## McGorbo (4. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade gesehen OS ist auf einer SSD und WoW auf einer herkömmlichen Platte. Versuch mal das zu Tauschen weil ich hab mal im offiziellen Forum gelesen, dass wenn der Virtuelle Speicher auf einer SSD ist soll es da Probleme geben. Und ich denk mal der ist auf der selben Platte wie OS.
Warum das so ist ka bin nur laie aber ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Hab den virt. Speicher mal mit auf die 2. Platte gehauen, aber weiterhin nur max. 25 FPS.


----------



## McGorbo (4. Mai 2011)

Normal müsste WoW auch auf die SSD, da SSDs ja bekanntlich schneller sind als die Normalen und bei WoW gerade in den Hauptstädten viel von der Platte geladen wird sollte das auch noch ein paar FPS bringen.


----------



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Also von der Hardware sollte es problemlos laufen.

Wann hast du den PC denn neu installiert? Da nichts zu helfen scheint, würde ich dir empfehlen den PC noch einmal vollständig neu zu installieren. Du könntest irgendwann versehentlich mal was in der regestry verändert haben oder ähnliches. Wenn eine neuinstallation auch nicht hilft, dann ist es wohl ein Hardware Problem.

An der Festplatte kann es nicht liegen, da findet nur sehr wenig Datendurchsatz statt.

Ich würde es einfach noch mal neu installieren!


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Naja, neu installiert hab ich alles schon.
Da war nur Win7 , aktuelle Treiber und ein frisch geladenes WoW ohne Addons etc. drauf, und dennoch nur 20-30 FPS.


----------



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Suellchen schrieb:


> Naja, neu installiert hab ich alles schon.
> Da war nur Win7 , aktuelle Treiber und ein frisch geladenes WoW ohne Addons etc. drauf, und dennoch nur 20-30 FPS.



Sehr sehr merkwürdig.

Wird dein PC vieleicht zu heiß, und der drosselt den CPU Takt runter? Das könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Vieleicht wird auch der GPU Takt gedrosselt. 

Sonst einfach mal einem Computerkundigen in deiner Umgebung anvertrauen, ich müsste mir das direkt angucken um das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

GPU immer so bei 60° mit 40 - 80% Auslastung und CPU bei ~50% Auslastung im Spiel.


----------



## Scroll16 (4. Mai 2011)

Nur mal so ein Gedanken gang aber hast du vllt. schon mal versucht deine karte mit dem msi afterburner mal ein klein wenig hochzutakten? vllt. schaltet sie nicht in den 3D modus um, meine mal gelesen zu haben bei pcgh das einer mit seiner gtx 580 (kann ja vllt. trotzdem bei der 560 gehen) das Problem in allen möglichen spielen hatte, der hatte dann mal kurz hochgetaktet und danach liefen alle spiele ohne probleme, vllt. hilfts ja


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Übertaktet hatte ich die auch schon mal ein Stück, aber brachte keine wirkliche Besserung.


----------



## Sìana_ (4. Mai 2011)

hast du vielleicht mal probiert unter optionen bei netzwerk den haken wegzumachen bei "netzwerk für geschwindigkeit optimieren".  oder wenn man den launcher startet kann man das auch dort deaktivieren.

kamen ja paar neue sachen mit 4.1, und da das problem ja erst seit dem patch auftaucht.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2011)

Hast Du Windows vor diesem Problem neu aufgespielt - oder erst danach?


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Das Windows war vorher drauf, und ist auch jetzt wieder drauf.

Auf dem alten war genau die Version auch drauf, aber ich hab nochn Vista rumliegen, vielleicht test ich das auch mal.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2011)

Ich frage deshalb, weil selbst Win7 nach einer Neuinstallation ganz schon fragmentiert ist.
Defragmentierung ist da ratsam. (anscheinend nicht bei einer SSD)

Danke kaepteniglo 

Auch wäre die Installationsreihenfolge interessant.
Windows -> Mainboard-Treiber - andere Hardware Treiber - Software - Updates
Wenn man erst irgendwann nachträglich Mainboardtreiber installiert, kann es auch zu Problemen kommen.

Hast Du WoW auch wieder komplett neuinstalliert - oder nur kopiert?
Auch das Nurkopieren kann bei Wow zu Problemen führen.

Evtl stimmt ja etwas nicht zwischen SSD und der normalen Platte.

Mehr wüßte ich auch nicht dazu.
Evtl. kommt ja noch wer, mit der entscheidenden Idee. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn du Windows auf die SSD installiert hast: *Niemals die Festplatte defragmentieren.*


----------



## eMJay (4. Mai 2011)

Mal eine Frage- spielst du im Fenstermodus?


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage- spielst du im Fenstermodus?



Meist Windowed (Fullscreen), und wenn ich zwischen Window und Fullscreen umstell sieht man auch keine wirklichen Verbesserungen.

Win Vista ist jetzt auch drauf und in der jetzt kopierten WoW Version hab ich 5-7 FPS mehr.

Also ich denk, dass es weder an WoW selber, noch am PC liegt, aber keine Ahnung, was Windows da für ein Problem hat...


----------



## eMJay (4. Mai 2011)

Ok. Hatte nur so ein Fall bei dem wow die fps auf 30 begrenzt hat im Fenstermodus.


----------



## Suellchen (4. Mai 2011)

So, hab jetzt nochmal nen älteren Treiber hochgehaun.

In unbelegten Zonen, als Geist bzw. in die Wand schauend, gehen die Frames auch gern mal den 300 entgegen.

Im 25er Raid vor Kampfbeginn hatte ich jetzt auch so 50-60 FPS (was mir vollkommen reicht).

Aber sobald da bissl was losgeht, oder halt in SW sind die dauerhaft bei ~20.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Mai 2011)

Du merkst meistens nicht die geringen frames sondern eher framesunterschiede (plötzlicher fall von 80 auf 20 FPS) Um dagegen Vorzuwirken könnte es Sinn machen VSync und 3xBuffering einzuschalten.



McGorbo schrieb:


> Normal müsste WoW auch auf die SSD, da SSDs ja bekanntlich schneller sind als die Normalen und bei WoW gerade in den Hauptstädten viel von der Platte geladen wird sollte das auch noch ein paar FPS bringen.



Falsch, moderne Festplatten sind schnell genug für jedes Spiel. Außerdem ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung, denn eine langsamme Festplatte (Baujahr 1998 oder so) verursacht nicht weniger FPS sondern laggs. Für deine Frames ist die Grafikkarte verantwortlich.


----------



## Suellchen (5. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Du merkst meistens nicht die geringen frames sondern eher framesunterschiede (plötzlicher fall von 80 auf 20 FPS) Um dagegen Vorzuwirken könnte es Sinn machen VSync und 3xBuffering einzuschalten.



Nur dann hab ich halt immernoch überall 25 und im Raid max. 10 FPS


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2011)

Vsync gehört immer an.

auch eine 2gb festplatte von 1998 verursacht keine laggs sondern höchstens nachladeruckler


überwache mal bitte deinen cpu takt. fenstermodus+cpu-z und schau ob der takt korrekt hochgeht



ich kopiere windows seit 5 jahren durch die gegend. ssd sind super. da wird irgendein software/treiber problem vorliegen. mein rechner is 50% schlechter und ich habs immer im fenstermodus bei 60 fps (mehr ist sinnlos, hässlich und kostet geld) laufen. lösch vlt nochmal die config.wtf


----------



## Felix^^ (5. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Vsync gehört immer an.
> 
> auch eine 2gb festplatte von 1998 verursacht keine laggs sondern höchstens nachladeruckler
> 
> ...



Vsnyc würde ich bei älterern pcs auslassen weil vsync die syncronisation zwischen Grafikkarte und Bildschirem extrem viel leistung zieht.

Mehr als 60 FPS kann das Menschliche Auge nicht warnehmen.

@ TE: Du hast 8 GB RAM vielleicht machst du mal die Auslagerungsdatei auf der Festplatte ganz aus. Allerdings werden dir im Falle eines unerwarteten Herunterfahrens keine Fehler und/oder Bluescreens angezeigt. Hast du vielleicht eigenartige Prozesse die am laufen die vllt. auf die WoW.exe zugreifen wollen/tuen? Scanne mal dein PC nach viren etc.


----------



## Suellchen (5. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich Vsync an mache komme ich auf 35-40 FPS in SW und da wo nix los ist auf volle 60.
Im 25er ist halt immer noch das Problem, dass die Frames in den einstelligen Bereich gehen.

CPU Takt schaut normal aus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2011)

wo bekommst du immer die raids her zum testen?^^

wenn du jetzt in sw 40 hast, da wo betrieb ist, sollte das auch im raid so sein


----------



## Soulii (5. Mai 2011)

mit wieviel speicher ist die graka bestückt und wie weit hast du die sichtweite eingestellt ?

und probier mal 1680x1050 auch wenns krumm ausschaut


----------



## Suellchen (5. Mai 2011)

Die Änderung der Auflösung bringt nix.
Die Karte hat 1GB Speicher.

Und wenn ich jetzt in SW 40 FPS hab, heißt das nicht, dass das im Raid auch so ist ^^
Sonst hatte ich ja auch in SW 30 und im Raid 10 FPS.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Mai 2011)

Jo bei der Festplatte von 1998 meinte ich nachladeruckler, sorry hab aus versehen laggs geschrieben, aufjedenfall sinken nicht die Frames. 

Raids bieten der Grafikkarte auch ein höhere Beanspruchung. Hast du den neusten Treiber? hast du die Einstellungen vl. mal zurückgesetzt?


----------



## Suellchen (5. Mai 2011)

Hab vorhin gerade wieder die neusten Treiber installiert, und das auch als Neuinstallation.
Aber weiterhin keine Besserung.


----------



## Palimbula (6. Mai 2011)

Hast du es auch schon einmal mit älteren Nvidia-Treibern probiert?


----------



## Suellchen (6. Mai 2011)

Ja. Aber heut wurde noch auf 4.1.0A gepatched.
Viele bemängeln im offiziellen Forum schon wieder die Performance, vielleicht bessert sich ja bei mir was.
Ich schau mal sobald die Server wieder online sind.


----------



## Suellchen (6. Mai 2011)

So, also mit dem Patch ist es mittlerweile unspielbar...
2 FPS in SW und alle 30sec nen 10sec Standbild...


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2011)

Ist deine Hardware wirklich ok?

Meiner Meinung nach, hat entweder der Prozessor, die Grafikkarte oder die Platte einen gewaltigen Treffer.


----------



## Suellchen (6. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2 alles auf Max immer um die 150 FPS.

Benchmark Tests laufen auch ohne Probleme durch.


----------

